# adults reading Harry Potter



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

It's a childrens book ffs


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Wouldnt know Ive never read one.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Never read the books either but seen the films, 1st 2 were good, the rest especially the latest one are crap.


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm a fan, sorry. Got all the books, HOWEVER - you will not catch me queuing for five frigging days in the rain with a stupid outfit on to get my hands on a new copy, I think I will wait until shops realise they over ordered and start giving them away for a couple of quid.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

All big supermarkets are flogging them for a fiver


----------



## sipajen (Nov 6, 2006)

**POST REMOVED**


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

This Harry Potter stuff is all just pure fantasy. Not true to life at all. When did you last see a ginger kid with 2 friends? :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Wouldn't mind a go on J K Rowling tho' :-*


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

marko said:


> It's a childrens book ffs


too fucking right!!!

JK Rowling is a complete Plagiarist but a very smart lady. She has somehow made it acceptable for the illiterate adult masses to read a childrenâ€™s book, and be proud of it!!!! Tapped into a massive market and made a mint.

I hate the Harry Potter series for its complete lack of originality but got to say fair play from a marketing and business perspective


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=15878&highlight=harry+bastard+potter

and

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=19996&highlight=harry+bastard+potter

N


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Harry Potter is boring.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

C S Lewis .

Now there was a a man that could write a story


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im going direct from the pub to get one tonight.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I haven't read one of the books or seen any of the films,but I've sold plenty of tickets to Alnwick


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

The porn version of the first film is excellent - 'Mary Potter and the Philosopher's Bone'.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> This Harry Potter stuff is all just pure fantasy. Not true to life at all. When did you last see a ginger kid with 2 friends? :lol:


ROFL, absolute rubbish, flying cars I can believe but that, no way.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=15878&highlight=harry+bastard+potter
> 
> and
> 
> ...


And your point is .......................... :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its ok, Harry doesnt die.

"The scar had not pained Harry for nineteen years. All was well."
What a crap ending. :?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Its ok, Harry doesnt die.
> 
> "The scar had not pained Harry for nineteen years. All was well."
> What a crap ending. :?


You might want to think about not ruining it for those who want to read it. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

How do you know i didnt make it up?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Its ok, Harry doesnt die.
> 
> "The scar had not pained Harry for nineteen years. All was well."
> What a crap ending. :?


Does he get hold of Hermaine (sp) ?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> How do you know i didnt make it up?


Because you read the last page?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> Wouldnt know Ive never read one.


Exactly


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know i didnt make it up?
> ...


Or maybe i googled it :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


My wife wont let me look at the book, but when she was out... :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> My wife wont let me look at the book, but when she was out... :wink:


Yeah, yeah .....bet you had it out as soon as she'd gone out the front door mate!!










:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bet you ironed that TT2BMW to make it look un-used


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

That's just the outside cover Dotti. You should see the pages on the inside, (well, if you could prise them apart that is!!  ).


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

We managed 5 pages of drivel the last time we talked about this.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... er&start=0


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I was working in London the first 2 days this week, and the number of adults on the train/tube reading H Potter was incredible.

It's a kids book. Grow up.

I felt like telling some of them he dies at the end [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Some one dies around page 400 too.


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

Y'know - I have spoken to some people who actually think there are 2 versions of the books - kids and adults - they won't believe its just a different cover :? .

I might get some Janet and John books and put a 'sophisticated' cover on them and see how many I can shift :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its dick and tom book.

Thomas the Tank engine books are ok too.


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

Thomas the tanks are ok - but the plot gets a bit convoluted at times


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

marko said:


> Thomas the tanks are ok - but the plot gets a bit convoluted at times


I like those with the slw using simbids :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I agree that it is a childrens book and should be read by children so I will wait for the film to come out


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You mean you'd struggle with the big words


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I agree that it is a childrens book and should be read by children so I will wait for the film to come out


very good


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> You mean you'd struggle with the big words


I thought they were all printed the same size :? :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You mean you'd struggle with the big words


PIE'S or pie's :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Defo *PIES*


----------

